# Post pounding



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Installed posts this weekend making new pasture. First time using a post pounder. There was a strong learning curve because the ground was dry and rocky, but brother-in-law and I managed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you had that here yesterday you could have drove that post in flush in about half a dozen hits.

Replaced two posts yesterday, pulled the old ones out, enlarged the holes a little, set the new post then looked at the mud that came out and ruled that as generally a bad ideal. Replaced what I took out with mortar sand and some field stones that I drove in around the post in the direction of pull.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Post Driving-A tolerable job with two people, a miserable experience with one person. I am normally doing it by myself. What a PIA combined with Dad's POS tractor puts me a bad mood for at least a day. Not to mention post driving is usually due to cattle out or tree down..


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Its a PITA with one person...2 people is do-able...3 people and then you're covering ground!


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Always wanted one, never got one. Just bought a 3 point auger and added a 2 foot extension to it. Still takes 2 people, one in the tractor and the other lining the tip up and making sure the auger is vertical and plum...usually my wife's job....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Always wanted one, never got one. Just bought a 3 point auger and added a 2 foot extension to it. Still takes 2 people, one in the tractor and the other lining the tip up and making sure the auger is vertical and plum...usually my wife's job....


As long as the neighbor owes us favors I'll never use our three point auger again, his skid steer mounted one is so much faster and easier it's not funny. We dried his last five thousand bushels of corn for him, I see the use of his auger for a long time coming.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have that option but then I don't replace many posts. I keep the fence hot and hotter...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought a used pull type Wheatheart post pounder from a neighbor a few years ago. We rarely put our hydraulic digger on the loader anymore, except for posts over 10 feet tall those we still dig.

In our sand, posts usually drive pretty easy. My favorite is driving drillstem pipe in as posts. So easy to keep straight and man they fly into the ground.


----------



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Installed posts this weekend making new pasture. First time using a post pounder. There was a strong learning curve because the ground was dry and rocky, but brother-in-law and I managed.


Cool. Did you rent, buy or borrow the machine?


----------



## MtnCreek (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a similar driver. For mine I've noticed I need it a little out out plumb to get the post strait (top slightly leaned away from the tractor). I have a cheap little plastic level attached with a small rope to the driver. The level has two sides so you can check plumb on two sides of the post and driver at once. Really handy. I'm careful to make sure I drive them small end down so they are as tight as possible (opposite if setting in augered hole).

Auger on a skid steer is much mo better than 3 point. The skid steer has reverse. The 3 pt gets dug out with a shovel.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our ground is not too tough to drive posts, we made a pipe deal that is welded on the fork attachment on the skid steer- just push them in! With two guys the ground guy is constantly walking/moving to position the next t post. We did 1/2 mile in just a few hours.


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

You can rent the portable wheat heart post pounders for farm store in my area... pulls behind a truck, right into the field.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We've driven tens of thousands of wood posts over the years with a Shaver driver mounted to the front of a 1938 John Deere A that is dedicated only to driving posts. Most of them were on hog pasture and they all got removed at the end of the year, woven wire rolled up, and moved to the next 20 acres.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

barnrope said:


> We've driven tens of thousands of wood posts over the years with a Shaver driver mounted to the front of a 1938 John Deere A that is dedicated only to driving posts. Most of them were on hog pasture and they all got removed at the end of the year, woven wire rolled up, and moved to the next 20 acres.


That sounds like way too much work to me....

Did the hogs tear the ground all up so you could plant a new crop?


----------

